# Please READ ME!



## Sachphotography (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys and gals I do not normally do things like this but I have a friend who needs our help to win a photography trip to the North pole. Laugh if you may but I am serious.

Quark Contest - Entries Show

Please take 10 sec out of your day and vote for him. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Mate. I know he will.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll abstain, there's enough corruption in photography competitions or any other genre for that matter, I prefer honesty myself. H


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 14, 2011)

Flash Harry said:


> I'll abstain, there's enough corruption in photography competitions or any other genre for that matter, I prefer honesty myself. H



/\ HUH /\ I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Flash Harry said:


> I'll abstain, there's enough corruption in photography competitions or any other genre for that matter, I prefer honesty myself. H



+1

Photo competitions *used* to and should be about the quality of the Photo. Best photographer should win, not the one with the most friends asking strangers for votes.

That's my view anyway. . . .


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Biggs88 said:


> Flash Harry said:
> 
> 
> > I'll abstain, there's enough corruption in photography competitions or any other genre for that matter, I prefer honesty myself. H
> ...


So go to the link and vote for the one you think is best.

Nobody is forcing you to vote for Sach's friend...

And BTW, competitions are never 'fair'...  If it's fair, you're not doing it right.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just noticed that you have to create an account to vote...

Damnit .. really?  LOL.  Why does everyone want my damn e-mail address...    I already get a ton of junk mail.

I need to make some BS account that I never check for stuff like this...


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 14, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Just noticed that you have to create an account to vote...
> 
> Damnit .. really?  LOL.  Why does everyone want my damn e-mail address...    I already get a ton of junk mail.
> 
> I need to make some BS account that I never check for stuff like this...



Just use a person's email that you don't really like very much


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 14, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> So go to the link and vote for the one you think is best.


I'll pass. I am not part of that group. It's not my competition to vote in.


O|||||||O said:


> Nobody is forcing you to vote for Sach's friend...


This is true.


O|||||||O said:


> And BTW, competitions are never 'fair'...  If it's fair, you're not doing it right.


Sorry you feel that way. . .


----------



## Sachphotography (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow I haven't looked on here in a while. I am kinda glad. You guy are a bunch of jerks. Wow nobody forced you to vote. I simply asked you to do it. It was up to you.
As for the people that voted thanks but it looks like he will not win. As for the rest of you...go screw yourself seriously.... Why do you feel the need to be rude and to be a
jerk for no reason. I did nothing wrong and for you get get all holier than though on how you will abstain from the corruption. Forget you. Your probably not going to be worth
the crap you put out anyways. You prefer honesty....be honest with your self jerk off. Honesty..... I checked out your website......Your work...LOL...... All I'm gonna say.


----------



## rub (Feb 22, 2011)

lol - its just one of those days...


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 22, 2011)

rub said:


> lol - its just one of those days...



Yeah.  But don't you think that was a very convincing, well-though-out, professional and mature argument?

-Pete


----------



## Sachphotography (Feb 22, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> rub said:
> 
> 
> > lol - its just one of those days...
> ...



It was not well thought out at all. It was a holy crap im hacked response.


----------



## rub (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, Pete.  Hahah

Everywhere have turned today it has been photographer bashing photographer.  Must be a full moon or tax time or something in the air.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2011)

Just today? Really?

I need to work harder!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2011)

Sachphotography said:


> Wow I haven't looked on here in a while. I am kinda glad. You guy are a bunch of jerks..


Really?  Looked in a mirror lately?


----------

